# Rustic Style Tomato Tart



## dragnlaw (Sep 24, 2016)

Serves 8 to 10
A freeform tart as an appetizer, lunch or light supper.
If making 2 tarts, each tart will generously serve 3/4 people with a side - highly recommend a  "Portobello Mushroom c Pear & Provolone"  

 Argh.. can't seem to load image.. coming soon  

Crust:-

2 cups  unbleached all-purpose flour
1/4 cup  fresh grated Parmigiano-Reggiano (approx 1/2 oz)
1 Tbsp  fresh Thyme, chopped fine
1/4 tsp  table salt
1/4 tsp  black pepper, fresh ground
1/8 tsp  cayenne
5.5 oz. (11 Tbsp) cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/2" cubes
5 to 6 Tbsp  ice cold water


Filling:-

1.5 lbs ripe tomatoes, preferably beefsteak
Kosher salt
1.5 cups  fresh grated Parmigiano-Reggiano (approx 3 oz)
4 Tbsp  oil-cured pitted black olives or Kalamata, roughly chopped 
12  large basil leaves, thinly sliced
2 tsp capers, drained/dried, rough chopped if large
Fresh ground black pepper
2 Tbsp  EVOO  to drizzle


1.  Prepare Crust:-    Combine flour, cheese, thyme, salt, pepper & cayenne in fp and pulse to blend.    Add butter and pulse 'til pieces are about the size of rice grains.   Add ice water through the feed, 1 Tbsp at a time, while pulsing in short bursts until the dough starts to come together.   It will still look crumbly, but  press to test for compacting.   Don't add more water than is necessary.   Turn dough onto floured surface and gather the dough in a rough ball.   If making 2 tarts, divide the dough now.   Shape into a disc(s), wrap in wax or plastic tightly then refrigerate for at least 45 minutes.

2.  Tomatoes:-     Core the unpeeled tomatoes and slice them 1/4 " thick.  Sprinkle them with 1/2 tsp of the kosher salt, stack them in a colander and let drain for about 45 minutes and up to 1 hour.    Approx. every 15 minutes, gently turn the slices to aide in draining. 

3.  Assembly:-    If baking immediately position a rack in the center and preheat to 425 F.   Cut piece(s) of parchment to fit rimmed baking sheet(s).   Put baking sheet(s) in the freezer to chill.  Take the dough out of the fridge and allow to warm (approx. 10min.)   Sprinkle the parchment with flour and roll the dough directly on the parchment out to 1/8th inch thickness.    If making one large tart, do not worry if the dough extends past the parchment as you will be folding it back in on itself.   Transfer the parchment & dough onto the chilled sheet(s) and refrigerate for 15 minutes. 
Take the dough from the fridge, allow to warm up for about 5 minutes, this keeps the edges from cracking while folding over.   Sprinkle 2/3 rds of the cheese over the center of dough, leave a 2 inch band around the edge clear.   Scatter half the olives & half the basil over the chesse.   Arrange the tomato slices on top, making a solid layer, so they slightly overlap in either concentric circles or rows, depending on the shape of your dough.   Don't forget to keep that 2" edge clear.   Sprinkle the balance of the basil and olives, the capers and the rest of the cheese.   Season with pepper and drizzle the olive oil over the filling.   Now fold-in the edges of the dough over the edge of the filling, pleating as you go.  

**  If freezing:-    do so now.  Freeze on the baking sheet.   Once frozen, wrap well.  Recommend to slide the tart onto a piece of cardboard or Styrofoam tray to prevent breakage.    If baking in a day or so, just leave on the baking sheet but wrap well.   Best is to defrost before baking  (it doesn't take long).

4.  Bake:-   for  20 minutes  and then turn or switch positions  of the sheet(s).   Continue baking about another 20 minutes,  approx. 40 minutes total.  
Transfer the tart to a rack and let rest about 15 to 30 min. before serving.

Serving recommendations:
If making 2 tarts, each tart will generously serve 3/4 people with a side - 
If making 1 large tart as an appetizer, try making it in a rectangular shape to facilitate cutting into squares for serving.
Leftovers can be kept at room temperature for a day or so.  Eat cold or reheat at 350F for 10 or 15 min.

This is adapted from a FineCooking 2006 Magazine.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 25, 2016)

That sounds great! Hope you can post a picture soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2016)

That sounds wonderful!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

don't forget the capers





Oven ready





the smell is divine

I do mine as ovals rather than circles - easier to divide up without getting little points that drop off.  One cut down the centre then across several times.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 26, 2016)

We make a rustic one based on a Margherita pizza. We had an abundance of Everglades tomatoes for this one.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

I did forget to mention- the pictures I posted are a slight adaptation to the original recipe.  

Pictured is with a layer of sauteed leeks beneath the tomatoes. 

Also I used a mix of Beef tomatoes and baby roma's - it sort of piled up higher. 

If you stick to the recipe it will be much flatter.  I sometimes get a little carried away. 

But it is ALL good - no matter what you do with it!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

Looks yummy Craig.  I will presume those are Boccoccini and basil? Anything else?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 26, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> Looks yummy Craig.  I will presume those are Boccoccini and basil? Anything else?



The container was labeled "Pearls", but I know what you are talking about and they are bigger than the "Pearls". The real kicker are the tomatoes, native to Florida and can grow during our hottest months. Plus they get no bigger than a US dime. We also sprinkle grated PR over the top.

BTW, have you read "The Dragon Riders of Pern" series


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

CraigC said:


> BTW, have you read "The Dragon Riders of Pern" series



ummm,  does my 'handle' suggest anything?  Read the very first book as a paperback "Ruth" and was hooked.  I have dragons all over the house.  One day I will get around to posting my pictures. 

This is what my kids gave me for Christmas last year when my toaster broke down...


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 26, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> ummm, does my 'handle' suggest anything? Read the very first book as a paperback "Ruth" and was hooked. I have dragons all over the house. One day I will get around to posting my pictures.
> 
> This is what my kids gave me for Christmas last year when my toaster broke down...


 
Cute!  You have your very own fire lizard.  Dragonflight was actually the first book in the series, published in 1968.  Ruth didn't come along until much, much later in the series in the book named after him, The White Dragon.  I loved that series and read all the books over the years.  I gave all my books to my oldest granddaughter and she's slowly working her way through them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

Ooops.   

I guess I should have said that one day I was in the local corner store standing in front of their paperback book rack.  The blue cover with the white dragon caught my eye and I was hooked.  THAT was my first dragon book.

I'd have gone to Pern in a flash!

Think fire lizards were depicted as a little sweeter, more pixie like in my imagination, LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2016)

I too, would go to Pern in a heartbeat.  I read the entire series as they were published, starting in 1968.

The tarts look marvelous.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes, those tomato tarts look amazing!  I'd love to jump through the screen and slice up a couple of pieces.  YUM


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2016)

Lovely tarts, guys.  And what an adorable toaster, drag!


----------

